# Frog ID



## Wildcall (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Guys Just took a photo of a Frog but have no idea what type!!! The Colour just blew my mind though!! I Live at the Sunshine Coast QLD... any ideas???


----------



## Klaery (Mar 7, 2010)

Dainty tree frog. Litoria gracilenta


----------



## Wildcall (Mar 7, 2010)

Cool Thanks Heaps


----------



## SuburbanMe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah these are cool as hell! I was up in Cairns in December and saw a couple of these guys - like yourself, the colour blew my mind. and they're really cool to play with too! Had to hide him from my mate up there as he wanted to keep him, but I released him so he was able to live another day in the wild. 

I told my mate that if he wanted a frog - to catch a cane toad - that way he could atleast lick it and go for a trip.


----------



## Herpgirl (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah Litoria Gracilenta


----------



## JasonL (Mar 7, 2010)

Thats a fantastic coloured one at that! They can vary in colour, usually greenish with some brighter yellowish highlights....


----------



## Wildcall (Mar 7, 2010)

As soon as I saw it I wanted to take him home.... Can u get them from anyone??? It doesn't matter I guess! the other half refuses to let me have anymore lol Ive got a reptile zoo as it is .... I would of loved to of seen him croaking!!!


----------



## Klaery (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah they are around in the hobby. No green tree frog but fairly common.


----------

